# Xorg with intel driver: "No screens found"



## netik (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

FreeBSD on my new notebook is driving me crazy soon. I installed the FreeBSD 10-BETA3, the first thing I did was install x11/xorg-minimal and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel with 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=1
```
 and 
	
	



```
WITH_KMS=1
```
 and did a `xorg -configure`, which failed because of the "numbers of screens".

Then I manually changed the xorg.conf like this: http://pastebin.com/i9D3bwLW

And here's the Xorg log:
http://pastebin.com/kZYrPMZu

What's the problem?

Thanks a lot, Kevin


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

Which notebook?  What graphics chipset does it have?  Does it have "Optimus"?

As far as xorg.conf: I'm pretty sure ${prefix} will not work there.


----------



## netik (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi @wblock@,

It's a Lenovo t440s with Intel HD 4400. 

I'm actually very new to freebsd FreeBSD - the configuration is actually almost totally from `xorg configure`, I just removed the second card with the VESA driver and deinstalled VESA, as I wanted to use the Intel driver.

So do I have to remove the lines with $prefix?


----------



## netik (Nov 15, 2013)

Abt. About Optimus: I have actually no idea and heard it for the first time. In the product description there was nothing abt. about Optimus.

What about all the 
	
	



```
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
```
 messages in the log? *A*re they normal?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

netik said:
			
		

> So do I have to remove the lines with $prefix?



Like most of the lines in a generated xorg.conf, they are not needed.  I have not seen the generated form using ${prefix}, but the generated files are so useless it's been a while since I looked.

The first thing to try is without any xorg.conf at all.  That works fine on an i3 system here.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

netik said:
			
		

> Abt. About Optimus: I have actually no idea and heard it for the first time. In the product description there was nothing abt. about Optimus.



It appears that notebook does not have Optimus.



> What about all the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if they are normal.  On my older i3, /dev/dri/card0 is present.

The errors may indicate that the KMS Intel driver does not yet support the graphics in the latest (fourth-generation) Intel processors.  Or it could be that x11/xorg-minimal is too minimal, often a problem.


----------



## netik (Nov 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> it could be that x11/xorg-minimal is too minimal, often a problem.



I see. Can I just uninstall x11/xorg-minimal and install x11/xorg? Or do I also have to remove the dependencies?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

x11/xorg-minimal is just a metaport, with dependencies that are a subset of the dependencies of x11/xorg.  So deinstall it, leave the dependencies alone, and install x11/xorg.

But it would not be surprising if that chipset is not supported yet.


----------



## netik (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you. But like you expected, it didn't help. 
Now, it works at least with VESA, but with the Intel driver it's still the same. Where do I see when it will be supported? *A*nd what will I have to do? Will recompiling x11/xorg be enough?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

The freebsd-x11 mailing list is the best place to ask.


----------



## a59303 (Dec 18, 2013)

> Where do I see when it will be supported?



@netik, 

This might be of interest:
http://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.7/doc/
https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads

a5'


----------

